# Happy Birthday Beschützer des Jägers v.d. Sportwaffen!



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

What a marvelous dog you are... my son, my brother, and my best friend all at once. 8 years... my how the time passes. Love you dog. My sweet boy :wub:


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Happy B day Jager!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

is he getting a puppy for his birthday?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

We are thinking hard about keeping a female


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Happy birthday Jäger.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

happy birthday, handsome boy


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Happy birthday, Jager!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy 8th Birthday Jager!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jager!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy 8th!
Hope you are getting spoiled a little on your special day.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy B-day!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very Happy Birthday!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Jager!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy birthday Jager!! 

(from another Charleston pup!)


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jager!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Jager!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy 8th b-day Jager! Do you have any pictures of him to share with us?


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Lobo dog said:


> Happy 8th b-day Jager! Do you have any pictures of him to share with us?


Yes, pics please!


----------

